# WTRAFSOG - The new Bookbub ...?



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay ... so maybe not quite ... 

However ... our first WTRAFSOG email bundle blast just got sent out to the 6,900+ subscribers on our email list!

*** NOTE: Individual promo post schedule is on Page Three of this thread! ***

Here it is if you want to take a peek ... feel free to SHARE and help spread the word about your fellow authors!!

Link:

http://eepurl.com/Oemwj

Next blast - tentatively scheduled for 2 weeks from today - if YOU are interested - let me know via an email ([email protected]) ...

10 new authors from the first blast ... already have a few lined up.

Cost: $25 via paypal to be part of the email blast, have it posted multiple times to the WTRAFSOG page, posted on Twitter, G+, etc., etc. ...


----------



## 13893 (Apr 29, 2010)

I emailed you!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

What is your Facebook page? 

Where is your website?

How many people are on your list?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

C. Gockel said:


> What is your Facebook page?
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey
> 
> ...


----------



## KerryT2012 (Dec 18, 2012)

Emailing you as we speak - well done on your success


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Would you be willing to share sale numbers for the inaugural email to 6900? Is it all erom?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Monique said:


> Would you be willing to share sale numbers for the inaugural email to 6900? Is it all erom?


Of course ... I'll give it a week to see what kind of numbers trickle in from the titles as I intend to mix up the order of the books posted and resend / re-post in a few days.

Not all erom ... no ... but probably the majority of it is.

Summer


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Of course ... I'll give it a week to see what kind of numbers trickle in from the titles as I intend to mix up the order of the books posted and resend / re-post in a few days.
> 
> Not all erom ... no ... but probably the majority of it is.
> 
> Summer


Cool! Gracias.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay ... THAT was fast ... ad blast for 03/04/14 is now booked up - unless someone drops out.

Anyone interested now would be scheduled for 03/18/14 - I'll do these blasts every two weeks as long as they prove effective.

Summer


----------



## mblummis (Jun 2, 2012)

thanks for getting back to me so quickly, Summer.


----------



## Anne Frasier (Oct 22, 2009)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Okay ... THAT was fast ... ad blast for 03/04/14 is now booked up - unless someone drops out.
> 
> Anyone interested now would be scheduled for 03/18/14 - I'll do these blasts every two weeks as long as they prove effective.
> 
> Summer


oops. just saw this. i'd love a spot in the 3/18 blast.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

03/18 is halfway booked up ... email me if you are interested.

Every two weeks - so next date after that would be April 1st ... and nope ... I'm not "fooling" ...


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

Just sent you an email from my gmail account... An alternative to Bookbub...love that and would love to help you build to that level by being a part of this effort.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Diana & Lacey said:



> Do you have certain requirement, eg - it must be a certain length? I have a best-selling gothic erotic romance but it's a short story, around 25 pages.


No requirements other than it cannot be FREE ... Amazon places too many restrictions on their affiliates to stay within a certain percentage of FREE to PAID downloads.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay ... this is generating a LOT of emails from interested authors ... which is a good thing ...

A few things:

I will sign up and reserve spots as authors indicate they are interested - which may mean that you are pushed to the next blast, etc. ... depending on how fast we fill up ...

10 authors per email blast - I want to cap it at that for now to see what kind of results we are getting.

IF authors who express interest in a certain date drop out, don't pay in a timely fashion, don't respond to emails about their links, etc. ... then I will assign that spot to the next author in line ...  

No FREE ebooks for these email blasts - Amazon is too restrictive about freebies and the potential to lose all affiliate income.

No GUARANTEES of sales, etc. ... some books sell better than others and get more attention.  What I DO guarantee is that I will send out the email blast (twice) to my subscriber list over the course of two weeks, and I will actively promote the email blast on social media - including my own popular WTRAFSOG page.  For the $25 investment - that is pretty good value.  

Any other questions or concerns - feel free to drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## A.W.Hartoin (Dec 27, 2011)

Emailed you.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

A.W.Hartoin said:


> Emailed you.


Got it.

ALL GENRES are welcome - I just do not honestly know how other genres than erotica / romance / contemporary romance / etc. ... will do ... some have been successful in the past - some have not. Pretty much par for the course for all promotion I would think ... 

Summer


----------



## Kitty French (Dec 3, 2012)

Have emailed you cherub.

If anyone's going to make a go of this, it's going to be you!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kitty French said:


> Have emailed you cherub.
> 
> If anyone's going to make a go of this, it's going to be you!


Thank you Kitty ... I appreciate the confidence ... 

Summer


----------



## Faye Hunter (Jun 5, 2013)

Sent you an email.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Got a LOT of emails over the past 24 hours ...

03/18 and 04/01 are probably all booked up at this point - I'll be sending out details and publishing a list of who is being promoted on what date, etc. over the next few days.


----------



## Just Browsing (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you get mine? (sent yesterday morning)


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

1001nightspress said:


> Did you get mine? (sent yesterday morning)


Yes ma'am. I'll be sending something out over the next few days where everyone is getting slotted (as far as dates, etc.).

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

1001nightspress said:


> Slot me, baby ...
> 
> I mean, thank you.


Slot slut.

I mean ... you're welcome.


----------



## K.R. Harris (Jan 25, 2012)

Summer, sent you an email! Thanks!


----------



## ecg52 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sent you an email from my erotica pen name. I'm excited about this!


----------



## Doril (Nov 2, 2013)

I also sent you an email, Summer. Thank you for this.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Okay ... finally getting a chance to get slots scheduled / etc. ...

I have *tried* to schedule everyone in where requested (if possible) - everywhere else - it is first come, first serve ... 

IF for whatever reason - you need to drop out / reschedule ... let me know (at [email protected]) as SOON as possible ... so I can fill that slot with another author.

I will be sending out more details to you as we get closer to your appointed date - requesting payment, social media links, and the book promo form submission - so stay tuned.

You CAN schedule in advance if you are interested - for now these email blasts are scheduled for every other Tuesday.

Summer

**************
Schedule modified / updated: 03/17/14 3:45pm EST
**************

March 18th - FULLY BOOKED

Authors:
Annie Jocoby
Abby Weeks
Kiki Wellington
Theresa Weir
Lacey Silks
Kay Jaybee
Ava Catori
Zania Summers
Katherine Owen
Nikki Pink

**************
April 1st - FULLY BOOKED

Authors:
Candy Starr
Shawn Inmon
Deena Ward
Clarissa Wild
Eric Guindon
Aniket Gore
Sibel Hodge
Annette Gisby
Lynn Red
Randy Mixter

**************
April 15th - FULLY BOOKED

Authors:
Julia Kent
Brenna Aubrey
Diana Bocco
Elizabeth Cole
Kaye Wagner
Lacey Harper
Ella Blythe
Hudson Owen
Michelle Hamilton
Ellen Dominick
A.W. Hartoin

**************
April 29th - FULLY BOOKED

Authors:
Julia Kent
Faye Hunter
K.R. Harris
Holla Dean
Dori Lavelle
Sheri Savill
Tonya Kinzer
Harper Ashe
Eliza Gayle
K.C. Fuller

**************
May 13th - FULLY BOOKED

Authors:
Margaret Lake
Angelina Spears
PJ Adams
LK Rigel
Rose Francis
Helen Conrad
Steve Spohn
Holla Dean
Daizie Draper
Adriana Hunter

**************
May 27th - FULLY BOOKED

Authors:
Tonya Kinzer
Holla Dean
Hedonist Six
Marquita Valentine
E. Davies
Ruby Sinclair
Jocelyn Han
C.A. Taylor
Jamie Grey
Portia Da Costa

**************

June 10th - SIX Spots open

Authors:
Amber Dane
Katy Baker
V.M. Black
Zania Summers

**************

June 24th - SIX Spots open

Authors:
Tonya Kinzer
Katy Baker
V.M. Black
Zania Summers

**************

Any questions / interest / concerns / re-schedule requests / etc. ... to [email protected]

All the best,

Summer

P.S. - I do have some feedback / etc. from the first email blast (02/1 that we did - no exact sales numbers as authors had other promo scheduled / etc. ... but I'll share general impressions / feedback that I received.


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Will be interesting to see how this goes for non-erotica authors. Yseult has some steamy sex scenes, but they don't start showing until about a fourth of the way into the book. No happy end either. To what extent do you guys think erotica readers want / expect HEA?


----------



## Sarah M (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks for doing this, Summer!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

RuthNestvold said:


> Will be interesting to see how this goes for non-erotica authors. Yseult has some steamy sex scenes, but they don't start showing until about a fourth of the way into the book. No happy end either. To what extent do you guys think erotica readers want / expect HEA?


Ruth,

The first blast had a few non-erotica / non-romance type of books and they reported they did okay - not as well as the romance or erotica - but better than their previous promo efforts.

I don't think you *have* to have a HEA to please the readers (personally). I think anything well-written and well-executed grabs MY interest as a reader - and I would like to think the same is true of most readers.

Your mileage may vary though. 

Summer


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Summer, Thanks so much for all the hard work. You're a marvel!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

nico said:


> Summer, Thanks so much for all the hard work. You're a marvel!


Why thank you ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

SBright said:


> Thanks for doing this, Summer!


You're welcome ... I think it is turning out very well so far ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

1001nightspress said:


> This is all very exciting. I had terrific results for several authors using the FB system, before FB changed things so that only three people will ever see a given post. Congrats Summer on finding a workaround! May it grow and grow.
> 
> It's interesting to me that Summer would take (as far as I know, anyway) anything. No length requirement, no reviews requirement, no star ranking requirement, didn't matter if they were new releases or older titles. Great books were listed, dross was listed. She was always upfront about what sort of books got the best results, but it was very different from the "apply and see if you're good enough" model of Bookbub. The two advertising services I've seen the best results from are Bookbub and WTRAFSOG. Fascinating that they used such different approaches. I think either you've been sprinkled with pixie dust or you haven't--and Summer clearly has.


Why thank you ... 

I think for my own approach - I have always just figured - let the readers decide. 

As for being sprinkled with pixie dust ... shh!! Don't give away ALL my secrets!


----------



## KOwrites (May 23, 2011)

1001nightspress said:


> This is all very exciting. I had terrific results for several authors using the FB system, before FB changed things so that only three people will ever see a given post. Congrats Summer on finding a workaround! May it grow and grow.
> 
> It's interesting to me that Summer would take (as far as I know, anyway) anything. No length requirement, no reviews requirement, no star ranking requirement, didn't matter if they were new releases or older titles. Great books were listed, dross was listed. She was always upfront about what sort of books got the best results, but it was very different from the "apply and see if you're good enough" model of Bookbub. The two advertising services I've seen the best results from are Bookbub and WTRAFSOG. Fascinating that they used such different approaches. I think either you've been sprinkled with pixie dust or you haven't--and Summer clearly has.


+1

I've had good luck with BookBub as of last summer but I also paid a king's ransom for that feeling. ha! It was one way to make the ranks but I found another for my latest release, _This Much Is True_, on my own, via low pricing at 99 cents for some time and FB ads to garner new readers. So, of course, as I expected, BookBub turned me down when I went to them for an ad recently because _it didn't meet their guidelines_.

Me no likey "the rules" gauntlet being thrown down that aversely affects my own marketing strategy. Onward.

So having other options like Summer's that are open to all is encouraging. Thank you for doing this, Summer!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Summer. I marked the date in my book. How much advance notice do you need for the book info?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, Summer. I marked the date in my book. How much advance notice do you need for the book info?


Gertie,

I'll send emails out to everyone probably 2 weeks in advance of their date - so I can start gathering social media links, book promo forms, and payments ... 

Summer


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Gertie,
> 
> I'll send emails out to everyone probably 2 weeks in advance of their date - so I can start gathering social media links, book promo forms, and payments ...
> 
> Summer


Thanks, reminders are good.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Thanks, reminders are good.


I know ... I'm getting so overwhelmed lately I have to set myself reminders for just about everything!


----------



## Writer1000 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sent you an email, Summer!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

I am getting a lot of requests / interest in promo for the next few months ... and the multi-author blasts are already scheduled out to May 27th ...

_*I should mention that individual promo IS available as well ... just a little pricier ...*_

Promo boost amount + 30% = Promo boost to FB ad + pinned to the top of the WTRAFSOG page for 24 hours + individual email blast featuring your book exclusively ...

So ... $50 promo boost amount + 30% = $65 ... $100 promo boost + 30% = $130 ... etc. ...

The 30% is to cover taxes, paypal fees, and to finance ads to continue helping WTRAFSOG grow ...

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

Updated schedule in previous post.

One spot available in May 13th email blast, eight spots in May 27th, pretty open after that ...  

Individual promo is available as well - just read previous post or email me at [email protected] for details.

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

For those interested in the individual promo ... here are the dates currently already reserved ...

****************

All,

I figured it would be easier (since I finally updated / upgraded my website) to have the individual promotion schedule in one place.

From now on *THIS LOCATION* will be the only place I update the schedule. 

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Updated dates of already reserved spots for individual promo in previous post.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Our second WTRAFSOG Multi-Author email blast went out today ... please show it some love by sharing, posting, tweeting, etc. ...

*Karma: Pay It Forward!* 

Link:

http://eepurl.com/PeqH5


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tweeted the link, Summer.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Tweeted the link, Summer.
> 
> Thank you!!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Updated dates of already reserved spots for individual promo in previous post.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Updated group email blasts schedule on Page 2 of this thread.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Our third WTRAFSOG Multi-Author email blast just went out ... please show it some love by sharing, posting, tweeting, etc. ...

_Karma: Pay It Forward!_ 

Link:

http://eepurl.com/QzpI5


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All ...

We have an author _pulling out_ of the April 1st email blast ... no fooling ... 

Anyone that is booked for a later date want to move up ... or anyone else that wants to be included?

First come / first serve.

Summer


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

summerdaniels71 said:


> All ...
> 
> We have an author _pulling out_ of the April 1st email blast ... no fooling ...
> 
> ...


I'll take it. Got one of my books done earlier than I thought but I'll still keep the May slot. Okay?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll take it. Got one of my books done earlier than I thought but I'll still keep the May slot. Okay?


Sold.

I'll email you with a request for details / payment / etc.

Summer


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Sold.
> 
> I'll email you with a request for details / payment / etc.
> 
> Summer


Thanks. Got the email already!

I'm publishing the book today and won't have the ASIN until later tonight or tomorrow morning, but I'll go ahead and send in the payment.


----------



## jackiegp (May 18, 2013)

Hi Summer!

I'd love to get in on this...any spots left...May, future Please contact me and let me know! Jacqueline


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

email sent


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

jackiegp said:


> Hi Summer!
> 
> I'd love to get in on this...any spots left...May, future Please contact me and let me know! Jacqueline


Just email me at [email protected] and let me know you are definitely interested ... next available slot is June 10th unless someone else backs out between now and then ...


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

SunshineOnMe said:


> email sent


Got it ... I'll put you down for June 10th as well ...

I'll send an email out about 2 weeks beforehand ... asking for payment, social media links and a form to submit for the book itself ... 

Summer


----------



## 41419 (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Summer,

It's not my genre so I'm not interested in advertising myself, but I'm always getting asked for recommendations for promo sites. Do you guys have any results you can share?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

A spot has opened up in the April 1st group email blast if anyone is interested.

First come, first serve - just email me at [email protected]

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

dgaughran said:


> Hi Summer,
> 
> It's not my genre so I'm not interested in advertising myself, but I'm always getting asked for recommendations for promo sites. Do you guys have any results you can share?
> 
> ...


Dave,

Results have been mixed. While almost everyone has reported increased sales ... some books seem to have done better than others. (to be expected I suppose - depending on cover, blurb, etc.)

I am still experimenting with trying to make this more effective for the authors involved.

I randomly generate the book placement in the email blast ... then a few days after the initial blast - I reshuffle the order in order to let those on the bottom now be on the top and vice versa.

I have yet to successfully figure out the best times / dates / etc. to post on FB ... there seems to be no particular rhyme or reason to the data.

Summer


----------



## Chandra Clarke (Nov 27, 2013)

On an unrelated note, some of the authors here have some seriously cool covers, especially the series oens. Kudos to you and your designers.


----------



## Chandra Clarke (Nov 27, 2013)

* ones

forgot to spell check


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

I have been constantly updating the schedule of promoted posts ... I guess I should be updating the email subscription list #'s as well ...  

When I did the original post ... the email list was at 4,500+ ... and now we just crested over 7,200 yesterday.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Diana & Lacey said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations on building the list so quickly.


Thank you ... 

I have been very active in attempting to build the list ... doing FB promo ads ... thinking outside the box and putting the email signup link on funny pictures that get shared around, etc., etc. ...

Summer


----------



## JPMorgan (Mar 24, 2014)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Thank you ...
> 
> I have been very active in attempting to build the list ... doing FB promo ads ... thinking outside the box and putting the email signup link on funny pictures that get shared around, etc., etc. ...
> 
> Summer


Your stats are amazing. 83K likes. I added one more. Good job!

A lot of people complain about FB not being effective for promo ad's but I think it's actually better than most things because of the network effects. I know must stuff i discover is thru Facebook these days and one thing i noticed was the click through rates on mobile ads is like 2 percent so they really have nailed that compared to desktop rates which are nowhere near that. Anyways. Very cool page. I will no doubt avail myself of your excellent services at some point, but don't want to do any promo until the scoundrel zuckerberg coughs up my proper URL so i can put it in my book. 20 so far. 5 MORE likes to go.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Updated individual promo schedule on Page 3 of this thread.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Our fourth multi-author email blast just went out to 7,462 email subscribers on the WTRAFSOG mailing list ...

http://eepurl.com/RyxVL

Please show the authors some love by sharing, tweeting, etc. ...

_Karma: Pay it Forward!_

Summer
https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Individual Promoted Post spots are available Today through Wednesday this week ...

Post + boost + pinned to the top of the page for 24 hours + email blast out to 7,600+ email subscribers ...

Promo amount + 30% ... so $50 promo boost = $65 ... $100 promo boost = $130 ... etc. ...

Email me at [email protected] for more details.

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

summerdaniels71 said:


> I have been constantly updating the schedule of promoted posts ... I guess I should be updating the email subscription list #'s as well ...
> 
> When I did the original post ... the email list was at 4,500+ ... and now we just crested over 7,200 yesterday.


Mailing list is now approaching 8,100 ...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## MarilynVix (Jun 19, 2013)

So, when is the next post due out? 
I've been feverishly penning getting ready for a second novelette release. I'd love to promote with my first novelette before the second comes out. 
Sending email your way. This is such a cool idea!


----------



## Sylvia R. Frost (Jan 8, 2014)

Just had a thought. Have you ever experimented with the lengths of your posts on Facebook? Stats tend to show that shorter posts w images get much more attention. This holds true even if you look at your own site your meme-y posts get upwards of 145 likes and more comments, your posts about authors book more around the four-range on average. Facebook really like quick and witty memes, they'll spread quickly. It might be interesting to experiment with making the author's book posts less than 150 characters a large image and the link in the body of the text. I'd bet you'd see a higher right of engagement. 

Then again, maybe not. Just a though! Cool site though, looks great!


----------



## angel_graham (Mar 16, 2011)

My husband will be contacting you in May about a slot. _ (He has to wait until his disability check comes in, to set the $$ aside)_ I need to get to work on the new cover


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

Looks good, Just found this and have to keep an eye on it

From the looks of it has the price gone up too?

Shane


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Shane Ward said:


> Looks good, Just found this and have to keep an eye on it
> 
> From the looks of it has the price gone up too?
> 
> Shane


Price has not gone up ... no ...

Two forms of promo ... one is a group email blast ... 10 authors per blast ... $25 per author. Currently booked through the end of June.

The other is individual promo. That is promo "boost" amount (how much you want the FB ad boosted by) + 30%. So a $50 promo boost would be $65 ... a $100 promo boost would be $130 ... etc., etc. ...


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll keep an eye on this threed. I might pay for a group email blast when I have more publications for the Terminus X series. I already did some ad campaigns which stretched the budget this month. So see how that goes first.


----------



## Piper N (Sep 16, 2013)

How is the mailing list doing for non-romance/erotica titles?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Mailing list is now at 8,450 ... and growing ...

The Two Year Anniversary giveaway is growing the list quite well ...  

Individual promo is available today and tomorrow ... if anyone is interested.

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

One spot has come open for tomorrow's multi-author email blast ...

First come, first served.

Email me at [email protected] for details.

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

I figured it would be easier (since I finally updated / upgraded my website) to have the individual promotion schedule in one place.

From now on *THIS LOCATION* will be the only place I update the schedule. 

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Several spots open in the next two weeks for promoted posts on WTRAFSOG ... including tomorrow if anyone is interested.

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Haven't updated this schedule in awhile ... some spots open in the coming weeks / months ...

IF for whatever reason - you need to drop out / reschedule ... let me know (at [email protected]) as SOON as possible ... so I can fill that slot with another author.

I will be sending out more details to you as we get closer to your appointed date - requesting payment, social media links, and the book promo form submission - so stay tuned.

You CAN schedule in advance if you are interested - for now these email blasts are scheduled for every other Tuesday.

Summer

**************
Schedule modified / updated: 05/28/14  9:47am EST
**************

June 10th - Booked Full

Authors:
Amber Dane
Katy Baker
V.M. Black
Zania Summers
Heather Senter
CeeCee James
Jacqueline Garlick
Missy Marciassa
Krista Beck
Lacey Harper

**************

June 24th - FIVE Spots open

Authors:
Tonya Kinzer
Katy Baker
V.M. Black
Zania Summers
Andie Devaux

**************

July 8th - SEVEN Spots open

Authors:
Zania Summers
Missy Marciassa
Maya Cross

**************

July 22nd - EIGHT Spots open

Authors:
Tonya Kinzer
Marquita Valentine
**************

August 5th  - ALL Spots open

Authors:

**************

Any questions / interest / concerns / re-schedule requests / etc. ... to [email protected]

All the best,

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Also ... Individual promo schedule is updated as well ... some spots for the individual promo are available ...

Individual promo is your book posted on the WTRAFSOG Page ... pinned to the top of the page for 24 hours ... and email blasted out to 8,700+ email subscribers ... 

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

Summer


----------



## NicWilson (Apr 16, 2011)

Summer, I'll be in touch a little later in the summer, when my wife and I are closer to launching our penname.


----------



## Daizie (Mar 27, 2013)

Is the multi-author email blast a separate signup from the regular FB page? I do get one-book specials every day, but I do not get blasts as you showed them in your example with the multiple book covers and links. I ran a promo a couple weeks and did not get the blas email, so I wasn't even positive if mine ran.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Daizie said:


> Is the multi-author email blast a separate signup from the regular FB page? I do get one-book specials every day, but I do not get blasts as you showed them in your example with the multiple book covers and links. I ran a promo a couple weeks and did not get the blas email, so I wasn't even positive if mine ran.


Daizie,

I had to go back and look ... but your book did not run in the 05/13 group blast you were scheduled for ... because you never responded to my email asking for more information. I sent an email on April 29th that asked for several things: Payment, book to be featured (via our submission form) ... and social media links.

I assumed you were not interested since you never responded to several attempts to contact you. 

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

NicWilson said:


> Summer, I'll be in touch a little later in the summer, when my wife and I are closer to launching our penname.


Sounds good Nic ..


----------



## AmberDa1 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks, Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

LOTS of promo spots in the next few multi-author email blasts (June 24th and July 8th) as well as individual promo dates available.

See here for the individual promo schedule:

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

Two spots still available in next week's Email Blast (06/24)

Six spots available in the one after that (07/0

Lots of spots for individual promo as well ...

See schedule for INDIVIDUAL PROMO here:

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

Summer


----------



## Going Incognito (Oct 13, 2013)

I'll take a 6/24. 
Emailing you now.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

LOTS of promo spots in the next few multi-author email blasts (July 8th and July 22nd) as well as individual promo dates available.

See here for the individual promo schedule:

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

*ADDITIONALLY: If YOU have interest in being included in a future WTRAFSOG Box Set ... please email me at [email protected]*

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

*TWO* promo spots left in next weeks multi-author email blasts (July 8th)

*FOUR* spots left in the blast after that (July 22nd)

Individual promo dates available as well.

See here for the individual promo schedule:

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

*ADDITIONALLY: If YOU have interest in being included in a future WTRAFSOG Box Set ... please email me at [email protected]*

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All ...

Several SPOTS OPEN in today's WTRAFSOG Multi-author email blast ... if anyone is interested ...

Email me at [email protected] for details.

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All ...

Several SPOTS OPEN in this coming Tuesday's (08/05) WTRAFSOG Multi-author email blast ... if anyone is interested ... 

Email me at [email protected] for details.

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

THREE spots currently open in today's group WTRAFSOG email blast ...

The blast goes out to 8,900+ email subscribers ...

Email me at [email protected] for details if you are interested.

Summer


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Dumb question, but do you only take Erotica or Erotic Romance?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Katrina,

No - I will promote anything ... but certainly the audience for the email list and FB page is geared mostly to contemporary and erotic romance ...

Then again ... I always have felt ... if you write a good blurb and "hook" the reader ... you never know ... 

Today's spots just filled up ... but the group email blasts go out every two weeks ... next one will go out on 08/19 ...

Summer


----------



## KatrinaAbbott (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for your quick response! My books are contemporary YA, but I have a lot of grown up readers, so if you think it would be appropriate, I'd love to be included. If not, I completely understand!


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

How are the results?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

KatrinaAbbott said:


> Thanks for your quick response! My books are contemporary YA, but I have a lot of grown up readers, so if you think it would be appropriate, I'd love to be included. If not, I completely understand!


Katrina,

Just email me at [email protected] for more details ... 

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

*Individual Promo package spot* for today rescheduled - so today's spot is open if anyone wants it.

See here for more details: http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!promoted-posts/cwl0

*Several spots* left in the next group email blast as well (08/19).

*ADDITIONALLY: If YOU have interest in being included in a future WTRAFSOG Box Set ... please email me at [email protected]*

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

Several spots left in today's email group email blast if you are interested ... just email me at [email protected] for details ... 

Summer


----------



## LG Castillo (Jun 28, 2012)

I wanted to give a shout out to Summer Daniels and the WTRAFSOG FB page. It is awesome! My permafree was listed on the WTRAFSOG FB page early yesterday morning and BAM! The book is now ranked at #79 Free in the Kindle store! And better yet. Sales to book 2 have increased. And this was a free ad! Summer offers paid ads too, which I'll definitely do once book 3 is out.

Thanks Summer!


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Linda Castillo said:


> I wanted to give a shout out to Summer Daniels and the WTRAFSOG FB page. It is awesome! My permafree was listed on the WTRAFSOG FB page early yesterday morning and BAM! The book is now ranked at #79 Free in the Kindle store! And better yet. Sales to book 2 have increased. And this was a free ad! Summer offers paid ads too, which I'll definitely do once book 3 is out.
> 
> Thanks Summer!


My pleasure ...


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

Darn, I would have liked that. I signed up this week but got no promo. Is it a lottery? Should I have gotten a confirmation or something?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

LisaGloria said:


> Darn, I would have liked that. I signed up this week but got no promo. Is it a lottery? Should I have gotten a confirmation or something?


Lisa,

I get a LOT of submissions ... if you don't see your submission posted ... shoot me an email or FB message (or here as well) and I'll be happy to get it up there for you ... 

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

All,

Some individual promo dates are available next week if anyone is interested.

Here is where I keep the schedule of dates already reserved.

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Next WTRAFSOG Group email blast is going to go out this Tuesday (10/14) as well if anyone is interested - just email me at [email protected] for details.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

summerdaniels71 said:


> Next WTRAFSOG Group email blast is going to go out this Tuesday (10/14) as well if anyone is interested - just email me at [email protected] for details.


FIVE slots left in tomorrow's group email blast.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Group Email blast went out today featuring 9 great authors ... please take a look and feel free to share!! 

http://eepurl.com/5Kk0f

Summer

https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Apologies if this has been answered already, but have you had anyone submit action books to your service and do you know if they've done well?


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

Perry Constantine said:


> Apologies if this has been answered already, but have you had anyone submit action books to your service and do you know if they've done well?


Perry,

I honestly do not recall anyone submitting an "action" type of book to the group or individual email blasts ... so I don't have any data to work from ... 

I always feel like if you have a good cover and write a good blurb ... you'll capture those readers who love a good story ... but that is how I am as a reader ... not necessarily transferable to a large group ...

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

FIVE slots left in next Tuesday's (10/28/14) WTRAFSOG group email blast.

Email me at [email protected] for more details.

Or see the following for more information as well:

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!promoted-posts/cwl0

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

THREE slots left in next Tuesday's (10/28/14) WTRAFSOG group email blast.

Email me at [email protected] for more details.

Or see the following for more information as well:

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!promoted-posts/cwl0

Summer


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

TEN slots left in next Tuesday's (11/11/14) WTRAFSOG group email blast.

Email me at [email protected] for more details.

Several slots later this week available for individual promo as well ... see here for more information and dates available.

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!promoted-posts/cwl0

Summer


----------



## Amber Rose (Jul 25, 2014)

Can you please explain how the promo blast works? My understanding is that I pay for a FB ad to boost the post on your page, and then pay you an extra 20 0r 30%, with a minimum of $50 + your cut. 

Is that right? 

If so, can you give me some detail as to what the $50 buys from Facebook ie how many people will see the post. Do you have those numbers?


----------



## wtvr (Jun 18, 2014)

I got the $25 email blast and 1 download. Live and learn. YMMV.


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

A few still available for the next group WTRAFSOG email blast next week (11/25/14)

Individual promo spots have filled up fast for the next month or so ... but after that there are dates available ...

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

Just email me at [email protected] for more details.

Summer
https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey


----------



## summerdaniels71 (Jul 23, 2011)

A few spots still available for the group WTRAFSOG email blast later today (11/25/14)

Individual promo spots have filled up fast for the next month or so ... but after that there are dates available ...

http://www.whattoreadafter50shadesofgrey.com/#!individual-promotion-schedule/c5ve

Just email me at [email protected] for more details.

Summer
https://www.facebook.com/WhatToReadAfter50ShadesOfGrey


----------

